# Santa promised me cold weather boots



## Mrtwister7 (Jul 14, 2004)

I need some new boots and would like to get opinions. My feet are always cold ice fishing because I have never invested in something good.
Are the Mickey Mouse (military) boots really the best boot to keep my feet warm? I can get a pair for around $70 and that is at least half the price of some of the good boots at Cabelas. Seems like the best bang for the buck.
If so, what is the best place website to order them from? (I hate to order off the internet without trying them on)
Any advice or opinions are greatly appreciated!!
..... c'mon ice!!!!!!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Twiste I don't know if they are the same boots but my brother-in-law that is in the national guard gave me a pair of his boots and they are better than my hunting boots I paid too much for. He gave me tan ones that are insulated and gortex with the speed laces, they keep my feet warm and dry and are easy to walk in. I know sportsmansguide.com has some military boots like the ones I have and you are asking about for a fair price. Hope I helped you someway.
InlandKid


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I continue to cheer for the MM Boots. I've had "pack boots", but never seemed to get a pair that did better than the MM's in keeping my feet DRY and WARM, especially in slushy conditions.

If it gets really cold, I'll slip in a disposable "hand/toe warmer" in the bottom of each boot.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I had the same problem with cold feet until last year. I fiinally purchased the MM Boots and they are unbelievable. Feet stay warm and dry. The only slight negative is they are a little heavy for some but i'm not complaining. I purchased them new on Ebay and saved a ton of money.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

you cant go wrong with those boots, they are the best boot, had a pair last for about 5 yrs, the warmest boot for sitting on ice or in a stand all day with never getting your feet cold, Ive always had the black ones but they have white ones wich are better than the black ones, youll enjoy warm feet all day long.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

I have the white ones. They are great. Get them on ebay.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I have been using these boots for years and always suggest them to new comers.

The MM are the only boot that if you would get a soaker would still keep your foot warm. Proved it to some guys who were fans of the expensive boots. Each of us soaked our foot in a freshly drilled hole. Then the three of us stood around looking stupid for about 15 minutes. While cold at first my foot started started to get warm after about 10 minutes.

We picked a real cold day to prove or disprove my point. After about 20 minutes both of them ran for the truck. I took my time ( at 330 lbs I have to take my time ) getting to the truck. They both insisted my feet had to be cold also. 

To make a long story short they both own Mickey Mouse boots now. If they keep your feet warm when they are wet you can rest assured they will keep them warm when dry.

By the way I have both the white and black versions and see no difference in performance. Like wise the presence of an air valve has no effect on performance as far as retaining warmth. That feature was for paratroopers.

In summation you can spend a lot more money on boots but your feet won't be any warmer.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

You fella's that own MM boots. Question is, what size is your normal shoe size compared to a pair of MM boots. Always heard they run large.I wear a pair of 11.5 shoes, need wide fit though , size 12 in boots. Wanting a pair, just don't want to play shipping tag. Thanks alot, Mike


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm glad so many of you like the MM boots but i had to retire mine. Not because they wore out. They are so heavy, they wore me out. If you can walk a couple miles in them to get to the good spots at mosquito, more power to you. And especially if there's a few inches of snow on the ice. I saved up and got some ice armor boots for this season. They are a lot lighter but not sure yet if they are as warm. I'll post later in the season after i give them a fair chance. AND i still have my MM boots for short distance.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

MM boots are avail between 30 and 40 dollars on ebay. I got a set last year and they definitely are two things - heavy, and warm. They look stupid and feel like you're walking with a couple bricks tied to your feet, but they keep your feet warm, I am happy with them.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Mrtwister, I know you posted about boots but a little hint to keeping warm feet while ice fishing. Don't know if you use a shanty or sit outside on a bucket (which is what I do) but bring a small piece of carpet and put your feet on that while fishing. It stops the ice from freezing your feet as much. Also MM boots are the best for the price. They are heavy though.


----------



## Mrtwister7 (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for all the info - looks like MM boots are going to be under my tree in less than a month!!!
Thanks again!!


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

you ask about the size.get the 12s.the extra room allows for a heavier wool sock to be put on.also when waering them make sure the valve on the side is closed.it's to only be used when flying in aircraft to even the pressure.buy a set of boot chains for them and you'll won't have trouble walking on really slick ice.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been wearing the black ones for over 40 years. I just bought another pr. at knutson's in the Irish Hills last year. I go one size larger then my shoe size. Extra socks don't hurt a thing. The black boots were made for our korean soldiers & the white bunny boots for the Artic & Alaska. They are both excellent cold weather boots. I guess originally the black boots were designed for guard duty. The ones with air valves were for flying in airplanes. They are heavy for long walking. Watch out for the China junk on E- bay & at some surplus stores. "there Killin' out there "


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

iv seen mmboots on ebay and craigslist for $11 should shop around fro them.. i was going to get me a pair but they look a lil bulky so i wound get ne until i try a pair out.. ~fish master~


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

MM boots like everyone has said or go with Sorel's.

I love my Rocky's, but even at 800grams, they just won't do it for a full day sit anymore.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Mrtwister7 said:


> I need some new boots and would like to get opinions. My feet are always cold ice fishing because I have never invested in something good.
> Are the Mickey Mouse (military) boots really the best boot to keep my feet warm? I can get a pair for around $70 and that is at least half the price of some of the good boots at Cabelas. Seems like the best bang for the buck.
> If so, what is the best place website to order them from? (I hate to order off the internet without trying them on)
> Any advice or opinions are greatly appreciated!!
> ..... c'mon ice!!!!!!


muck boots are great i have had my pair for 5 years now... and there still great as the first day i put them on .... theres a pair that rated for like - 70 mine are rated for -20 i fish and hunt in them stay warm.... and there only about 4 lbs a pair


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

i bought my first pair mickey mouse boots last year after numerous recomendations from guys on here.WOW what a difference to your day.everyone else has put it pretty good,warm ,dry a little heavy but well worth it.
I see your from green.I got mine from the army surplus in barberton.they had a few used pair you can check out and then they order you a new pair(about a week to get ).They dont carry half size so I got the next size plenty of room for heavy socks but I've just worn my work sock and kept the extra heav socks in my bucket.they were appx 70 maybe 75 bucks.hope this helps


----------



## sunrise-limit (Dec 1, 2010)

Cabelas inferno's all the way


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I have never had to wear a second pair of socks in my MM boots...although I fish in a shanty. Can't beat em for the price. Thanks to Parmabass and the bunch of other guys who recommended them...I just bought an extra set to put away for when the current ones wear out, they're that good!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

sunrise-limit said:


> Cabelas inferno's all the way



Ill second that, they weigh half as much as MM and with a coupon and a sale right around 90-100 bucks. All my friends are believers now...............


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I bought a pair of 2000 gram boots from Cabela's last year for 79$. Used them last winter with no issues. Got me a pair of 800 recently for all my other outdoor fishing/activities, like at the river in cold weather.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

I've owned a pair of Lacrosse Iceman boots for at least 15 years. I've had to replace the inserts a few times but the boots continue to perform. Great product.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought a replacement pair last year after 15 years w my white mm boots. Got the black ones for $45 bucks on ebay w shipping. Brand new, but here's a chuckle for you. The tags said made in 1970 !!!!! Looking forward to another 15/20 years of warm dry feet.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Lovinlife, nice! The pair of black MM's I got last year said 1984...the instructions were HILARIOUS.


----------

